# Heat Tape/Shield??



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I should probably wrap something around my cvt snork since it passes right under the header....

What have ya'll used & where can you get it? I searched on Lowe's & Home Depot's website but didnt have any luck.


----------



## rewired (Apr 28, 2009)

I used heat tape from summit racing. It was around 9 dollars I think. Bought 2 fifteen foot rolls to do my snorkels on the commander cvt intake.


----------



## linkage (Mar 23, 2009)

Buy Design Engineering Cool Tape 1-1/2" x 15" 010408 at Advance Auto Parts_____

This is what I used . Got it in the exhaust parts aisle.

I over bought so I started wrapping the whole snorkel. I also put exhaust wrap on the header pipe as you can see in pic 2 to help reduce heat.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

advance auto has it? cool... there's one of those on my way home. :rockn:


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

Hmm might have to pick some up for mine. My snorkel is pretty darn close to the block and when i sit for awhile with it running that exhaust heats up my left plastics a decent bit


----------



## andrew650 (Jul 4, 2011)

I use a white fabric I get from work, not sure what it's called but I used it for my plastic when I put dual muzzy on my old 650. This stuff is awesome, work place wraps it around pipes that are well above any heat a quad can throw at it. Used some Epoxy to stick it to the plastic, almost a year later still holding strong. I'll try to find out what it's called and I'll post a couple pics of the rolls they come in and the quad that I put it on. I imagine it's not the cheapest but I'm not sure as I just snag it from work but would work for both snorkels and saving plastics from exhaust heat.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Well if you want to box up some scrap & send it along I'll PM ya my addy lol. 


Try Tapatalk!!


----------



## andrew650 (Jul 4, 2011)

High Temperature, Heat Flame Fire Resistant & Thermal Insulating Ceramic Fiber Tape


Not sure if I'm supposed to put links but this link shows the material I'm talking about so look before u delete my post if u have to Polaris haha.

I could probably snag some more from work for you but still need the right epoxy, stuff I use bonds to almost anything, high temp tolerance and can be applied in water lol so it's never gonna go anywhere even if covered in mud or being pressure washed.

If u want some I'll grab a roll from work tomorrow and cut in half and send half a roll to u, in return u can send some mimb stickers my way


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Cool


Try Tapatalk!!


----------



## andrew650 (Jul 4, 2011)

This material with the proper epoxy I don't ever see it coming off like heat tape does when it gets hot and wet. Little pricy to do it all due to the epoxy but it sure beats replacing heat tape every 3 or 4 rides lol. That all the stock stuff lasted for on my new brute haha


----------

